# BQ E10 Ausschaltgeräusch



## Abductee (1. August 2015)

*BQ E10 Ausschaltgeräusch*

Ist es bei dem E10 normal das es beim Ausschalten ein Geräusch von sich gibt als ob ein Relais zu langsam öffnet?
Es hört sich pauschal irgendwie wie ein Schaltfunken an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls das Geräusch normal ist oder von einem anderen unkritischen Bauteil stammt, bin ich beruhigt.
Mit den gleichen Rechnerkomponenten und einem DPP10 gab es kein Geräusch.


----------



## Aerni (1. August 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 Ausschaltgeräusch*

mein DPP10 klackt wenns ausgeht. wies beim E10 ist weiss ich nich. aber das klacken ist bei mir wohl normal. hab 3 kollegen die haben das auch.


----------



## S754 (1. August 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 Ausschaltgeräusch*

Meins Klackert nicht .


----------



## SlapJack (1. August 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 Ausschaltgeräusch*

Hab das selbe Geräusche wenn es aus geht. Hab aber keinen schimmer woher es kommt.


----------



## be quiet! Support (4. August 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 Ausschaltgeräusch*

Hallo 
Sowohl das Straight Power 10 als auch das Dark Power Pro 10 verfügen über ein Einschalt-Relais. Das Klacken ist vollkommen normal, die Lautstärke kann subjektiv (und vielleicht auch objektiv) unterschiedlich sein, deutet aber in keiner Weise auf eine Funktionsbeeinträchtigung hin.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## SlapJack (4. August 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 Ausschaltgeräusch*

Was genau macht den dieses Einschaltrelais? Heist das, dass wenn ich den Rechner ausschalte, die Steckdosenleiste aber nicht (Netzteil also im Standby), dass der Rechner(Also Grafikkarte, MB etz) trotzdem Spannungsfrei ist und ich somit keinen Stromverbrauch habe bzw. nur einen äußerst Minimalen vom Netzteil? 
Ich wunder mich nur, da keines der vorherigen Netzteile von mir ein Einschalt-Relais hat.


----------



## be quiet! Support (4. August 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 Ausschaltgeräusch*

Das Einschaltrelais sorgt bei der von uns verwendeten Topologie dafür, um Peaks beim Einschalten des Netzteils möglichst gering zu halten. Sobald der Befehl fürs Einschalten kommt wird eine spezielle Baugruppe umgangen, um den Einschaltstrom möglichst gering zu halten. Anders herum gesagt: Die Überbrückung wird gekappt, sobald das Netzteil ausgeschaltet wird.


----------

